# IMT 577 draft/position control with 3pt. hydraulic lift cylinders confusion



## Gbh (May 6, 2015)

My IMT 577 (70 hp Massey-based) has 3pt lifting arm cylinders controlled by a lever. It also has draft/position control which does not work at all. There's a diverter on the cylinder lever that moves but doesn't do anything to enable the draft and position control. I can't find a way to enable the draft and position control. For those with experience with controlled lifting cylinders and separate draft/position control, can you help me understand how these two work together?

It seems to me that the only way for the draft/position control to work would require bypass or float of the lifting cylinders? Or does draft/position when working control the lifting cylinders?

On the 4th picture, I think there may be a missing linkage from the lift cover arm to the 3pt arm but I have not been able to find a picture of that area online.

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

